# Graindelavoix ensemble best recordings so far?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was fascinated by Machaut- la messe of notre dame by em and i heard the medieval version of Carmina Burana on YouTube.I was wondering what dose Graindelavoix ensemble has to offer..

Any mandatory lisen from them? 

That i should lisen, what about other early music was recorded by this ensemble that would appeal to me.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven't heard the Machaut yet, I may try to hear them sing it in Brussels later this year. I like the CD with music by Alexander Agricola called Cecus, the one with ars Subtilior called Casena, the Binchois CD, the Ockegham mass, the trilogy of CDs based around Villard de Honnecourt, and the one with music from the Cambrai manuscript.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> I haven't heard the Machaut yet, I may try to hear them sing it in Brussels later this year. I like the CD with music by Alexander Agricola called Cecus, the one with ars Subtilior called Casena, the Binchois CD, the Ockegham mass, the trilogy of CDs based around Villard de Honnecourt, and the one with music from the Cambrai manuscript.


Well, I have heard the Machaut Messe twice. One has to accept, that it sounds as if it is sung by a choir of professional mourners.

The interpretation is very free as to rhythm and intonation, - a shock even compared to Ensemble Organum's recording.

I have not had the time for a close study of the booklet so far.


----------

